# Original fork for an R3?



## webmstrk9 (Aug 12, 2007)

3T Funda fork on an 08/09 R3, would anyone be able to confirm if it was an original equipment?

Image taken from a sale


----------



## dumalam (Mar 22, 2008)

I think the original 3T forks for the 08 and 09 R3 were all white. Before they used 3T, there were other brands that were black, but not 3T, as far as I know. So, no, it doesn't look like the original fork to me.


----------



## GonaSovereign (Sep 16, 2005)

The first release of white R3s came with a black Funda fork.


----------



## webmstrk9 (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks for the info, after searching images.google.com, there are some stock images of the white/black frameset with the black 3t fork for 2008.

I'm trying to decide if I should jump on that or a current model RS or R3, for my piece of mind, I'd rather go new since the seller has stated there are some scratches and the price diff from a new R3 is approx $500.


----------



## GonaSovereign (Sep 16, 2005)

webmstrk9 said:


> and the price diff from a new R3 is approx $500.


Respectfully, why did you take the time to ask the question in the first place? Seriously. $500 extra for a new, high end bike with warranty? The seller is charging way too much or your new price is really low.


----------



## webmstrk9 (Aug 12, 2007)

What would you consider a reasonable price for an 08 R3 Ultegra?


----------

